# Arto 69 GL (2003 era) wiring



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This maybe a long shot for these 2 Qs


1 Has anyone got a wiring diagram for an Arto 69 GL (2003 era) or is one available from the factory (Andre) ?

2 Can anyone please point me to where the 12v supply from the Alternator/Vehicle is run through the cab area to the habitation area and the Elektroblok. I have traced it through the engine bulkhead to the small eletrical compartment to the right and below the steering wheel. Does it go undefloor or through the shelf unit to the right of the driver?

Any help much appreciated.

Geoff


----------

